

Columbia Engineering Team Finds Thousands of Secret Keys in Android Apps - nviennot
http://engineering.columbia.edu/columbia-engineering-team-finds-thousands-secret-keys-android-apps-0

======
nviennot
The talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS0lyL_0OAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS0lyL_0OAM)

The paper:
[http://viennot.com/playdrone.pdf](http://viennot.com/playdrone.pdf)

Slides: [http://viennot.com/playdrone-
slides.pdf](http://viennot.com/playdrone-slides.pdf)

Source code:
[https://github.com/nviennot/playdrone](https://github.com/nviennot/playdrone)

The speculation on how Amazon did scan the Play market in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7491272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7491272)
is over :)

